# Five-Minx



## Dragon23 (Sep 29, 2020)

The Phoenix megaminx only comes in stickerless with an odd colour scheme. I painted the puzzle black, and made the five colour pattern. The puzzle is much more fun to solve now.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 30, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## qwr (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah I always wondered why they went with only three colors.
The hand painted puzzle looks unique but I have bad experiences with painted puzzles (mainly really cheap Chinese puzzles from a long time ago) and I think stickers would look better.


----------



## NacksSnack (Oct 12, 2020)

How fast were you able to finish it?


----------



## Dragon23 (Oct 22, 2020)

NacksSnack said:


> How fast were you able to finish it?


it took a few weeks. lots of sanding, so many little pieces!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks like a fun improvement on the Phoenix Megaminx, good work!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 22, 2020)

That's pretty cool. I checked out the phoenix mega on twistypuzzles and this is an obvious improvement and looks actually quite fun.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow looks epic


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 30, 2020)

Wow nice puzzle design, and the solving experience for this one looks unique.


----------

